# Heroes-Fans aufgepasst: PCGH 08/2011 mit Spiele-Vollversion Elven Legacy Collection - Fantasy-Strategiehit im Wert von EUR 13,99



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Heroes-Fans aufgepasst: PCGH 08/2011 mit Spiele-Vollversion Elven Legacy Collection - Fantasy-Strategiehit im Wert von EUR 13,99 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Heroes-Fans aufgepasst: PCGH 08/2011 mit Spiele-Vollversion Elven Legacy Collection - Fantasy-Strategiehit im Wert von EUR 13,99


----------



## Bennz (1. Juli 2011)

Ich ABO Mann, ich will heft sofort 

edit: ich will aber 08/11 das andere hab ich schon o.O

edit2: jetzt hab ich den Thread nich mehr gefunden weill ich nach 07/11 gegugt habe  ich erwarte sehnsüchtigs das neue Heft. danke PCGH


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juli 2011)

Da wird ja ganz schön ein Fass wegen Elven Legacy aufgemacht. 
Anscheinend ist da wieder mal ein Ein "Hit"- und "Top"-Spiel an mir vorbeigerauscht und ich hab' nix gemerkt.
Rundenstrategie und satte "100%-Netzhaut-Herpes-Garantie"-Farbgebung sind nicht grade ein Lockangebot.
Nee, diesen Monat muss PCGH mal mit dem Heftinhalt auftrumpfen, um mich zum Kauf zu bewegen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juli 2011)

Dafür, dass das Spiel noch keiner auf DVD hatte und es regulär für 13,99 verkloppt wird, darf man ja wohl mal ein Fässchen aufmachen. Wer Heroes, King's Bounty, Fantasy  Wars & Co. mag, der sollte reinschauen. Ich habe das Ding selbst mehrfach durchgespielt.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie dachte ich bei "Heroes" zuerst an dieses Mutantenspektakel bei RTL2. 
Aber man kauft die PCGH ja auch nicht wegen eines Spiels - ich nehme sie dann diesmal trotzdem. 
Außerdem muss man ja sagen, dass das Spiel mal teurer war. Und das erste Download Addon hat wohl allein gute 10 Taler gekostet. Und es ist "Made in Russia". Das lässt hoffentlich auf nicht zu weichgespülten niedlichen Content schließen (im Gegensatz zu den Farben der Screenshots), sondern hoffentlich auf knackiges Gameplay


----------



## fuddles (2. Juli 2011)

Immer her mit diesen Titeln. Das besitze ich nämlich wirklich noch nicht.


----------



## lalaker (4. Juli 2011)

Also ich "liebe" HoMM und habe deshalb auch King´s Bounty probiert und erfreut durchgespielt. Wenn Elven Legacy so gut ist, hätte ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## kmf (5. Juli 2011)

Das Game ist bockschwer.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Juli 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Irgendwie dachte ich bei "Heroes" zuerst an dieses Mutantenspektakel bei RTL2.
> Aber man kauft die PCGH ja auch nicht wegen eines Spiels - ich nehme sie dann diesmal trotzdem.
> Außerdem muss man ja sagen, dass das Spiel mal teurer war. Und das erste Download Addon hat wohl allein gute 10 Taler gekostet. Und es ist "Made in Russia". Das lässt hoffentlich auf nicht zu weichgespülten niedlichen Content schließen (im Gegensatz zu den Farben der Screenshots), sondern hoffentlich auf knackiges Gameplay



Ja, bei Heroes denke ich als alter Stratege halt an HOMM 
Und Du hast bei allem Recht. Weichgespült ist höchstens die Grafik.



fuddles schrieb:


> Immer her mit diesen Titeln. Das besitze ich nämlich wirklich noch nicht.



Deshalb haben wir es ja auch ausgegraben.



lalaker schrieb:


> Also ich "liebe" HoMM und habe deshalb auch King´s Bounty probiert und erfreut durchgespielt. Wenn Elven Legacy so gut ist, hätte ich nichts dagegen.



Mich würde es wundern, wenn Dir das Spiel NICHT gefällt. Es ist etwas anders aufgebaut, aber es geht in eine ähnliche Richtung. Alle Kumpels von mir, die HOMM, KB oder Age of Wonders mochten, haben auch Fantasy Wars und den Nachfolger Elven Legacy gezockt.



kmf schrieb:


> Das Game ist bockschwer.


 
Ja, siehe auch Tipps im Heft.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, bei Heroes denke ich als alter Stratege halt an HOMM


 Oh ja, wie ich vor allem Teil 2 und 3 gesuchtet habe ... Teil 2 hat mich damals zusammen mit Civ 2 mal den Grossteil meiner damaligen Sommerferien gekostet - musste hat JEDWEDE Map irgendwie durch bekommen ... einige waren bockschwer. <3


Freu mich daher auch auf HOMM 6, das nunmehr ja Heroes 6 heisst ...


----------



## BikeRider (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Spiel wieder runter geschmissen.
Ständig ist bei mir zwar das Menü zu sehen, das Spielfeld ist aber schwarz.
Zu Anfang hat es noch geholfen, die Helligkeit im Spiel zu erhöhen.
Das geht aber nun nicht mehr und das Spielfeld bleibt schwarz.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juli 2011)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel wieder runter geschmissen.
> Ständig ist bei mir zwar das Menü zu sehen, das Spielfeld ist aber schwarz.
> Zu Anfang hat es noch geholfen, die Helligkeit im Spiel zu erhöhen.
> Das geht aber nun nicht mehr und das Spielfeld bleibt schwarz.


 
Welche Grafikkarte hast Du? Treiberversion?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2011)

> Ständig ist bei mir zwar das Menü zu sehen, das Spielfeld ist aber schwarz.
> Zu Anfang hat es noch geholfen, die Helligkeit im Spiel zu erhöhen.


 
Das erinnert mich an DoW II. Dort hatte ich das gleiche Problem mit der Rüstung eines Helden. Die war auch immer schwarz. -.-  Liegt scheinbar an den Grafikeinstellungen im Treiber mit den manche Spiele nicht klar kommen.

Gelöst wurde es so:



> wenn ihr ne ATI karte verbaut habt einfach im CCC unter 3D Applikation das anti Antialiasing auf Multi sample stellen und auch unter Smothvision das AA auf "Filter" Box einstellen.


 
Versuch das mal


----------



## BikeRider (8. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte hast Du? Treiberversion?


 


<> schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an DoW II. Dort hatte ich das gleiche Problem mit der Rüstung eines Helden. Die war auch immer schwarz. -.-  Liegt scheinbar an den Grafikeinstellungen im Treiber mit den manche Spiele nicht klar kommen.
> 
> Gelöst wurde es so:
> 
> Versuch das mal


 Ich besitze eine Radeon 5870 (1Gibyte), benutze den Catalyst 11.5.
Box und Multisample ist bei mir eingestellt.
Restliches System: siehe Signatur.


----------



## Der-Bert (12. Juli 2011)

Warum bringt PCGH immer nur sachen wie  : 

Black Prophecy
Heroes of Might & Magic
Rome Total War
Two Worlds
King´s Bounty The Legend

Packt doch mal nen Rennspiel, Shooter, Aufbausimulation(art SimCity) oder so rein .

Aber BITTE nicht nur so sachen wie Strategie Rollenspiel oder MMO
Das ist so lam wie ne Schnecke beim krichen zu zu sehen.


----------



## Major Blackbird (12. Juli 2011)

Das geht sogar ohne sich zu beschweren mit Eyefinity@5760x1080 
Ich habs jetzt mal ein bisschen mit meinem Bruder un ein Paar Freunden angezockt (HotSeat) und finds eigentlich ziemlich genial. Bloß ist mir die Truppenbegrenzung noch zu hoch, außerdem kann man irgendwie nicht richtig Geld verdienen (oder wir habens nicht kapiert...)

Naja, macht trotz den Mankos riesig Spaß!


----------



## Aven X (13. Juli 2011)

Danke PCGH für das Game; hat mich dazu bewogen, diesmal die DVD Ausgabe statt nur das Magazin zu kaufen.
Allerdings war das Hauptprogramm schon an zwei Nachmittagen / Abenden durchgespielt ..
Mal sehen, was die Erweiterungen hergeben.

Würde mich freuen, wenn weiterhin relativ unbekannte Games mit inhaltlichem Tiefgang ihren Platz auf der DVD finden !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2011)

Der-Bert schrieb:


> Warum bringt PCGH immer nur sachen wie  :
> 
> Black Prophecy
> Heroes of Might & Magic
> ...


 
Der Chef ist (Runden-)Strategie-Fan 
Aber der letzte Sim City Teil wäre in der Tat mal nett oder ein paar schöne Rennspiele oder ne FluSim. Gute Rundenstrategie oder Rollenspiele sind bei mir immer ein Fall von "Haste eins, haste ein Jahr Ruhe"


----------

